# NE1 need a fishing buddy this week Galv/Freeport area



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hoping someones looking for a fishing buddy this week. Inshore or offshore or even wade fishing. Im dying to catch some fish. Have my own gear and can pay for whatever's needed. 5125529151. Tom


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

Heading out to fish the Galveston Jetties in the morning


----------

